# Wanted - Seagate jumper for SATA drive.



## michaelrmgreen (Nov 15, 2009)

Can anyone sell me one of the non-standard jumpers from a Seagate SATA drive, my drive didn't come with one and I need to limit the drive to SATA I.

If you can help me out PM me. I'm in the UK. Ta.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 15, 2009)

If you have SATA1 controller, drive should automatically detect that and work as sata1....
My sata2 drives work as sata1 without any jumpers

If you know how to solder, and drive is old enough (no warranty), you can solder 2 connectors yourself, thus improvising jumper


----------



## Beastie (Nov 15, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> you can solder 2 connectors yourself, thus improvising jumper


What's wrong with just connecting the two pins with loops of wire? It's not as intrusive as tin and lead.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 15, 2009)

If you have thin wire and can make contact, then sure.....
soldering will guaranty contact at all times


----------



## vivek (Nov 15, 2009)

Talk to local IT guy working in large data center, they do have those.  If not many electronic shop carries them. Last option as other suggested DIY.


----------



## saxon3049 (Nov 18, 2009)

I think I have a few of them knocking about my shop, where in the UK are you?


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Nov 18, 2009)

I'll send you a PM....


----------



## saxon3049 (Nov 18, 2009)

Replied, I am in Liverpool so I will post them.


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm still struggling to get a Seagate SATA HDD jumper. They are about 2/3rds the size of a standard HDD jumper. I tried the local shops, Seagate (Ha!), a friend-of-a-friend etc etc.

Anyone got one to spare?


----------



## trev (Dec 6, 2009)

michaelrmgreen said:
			
		

> I'm still struggling to get a Seagate SATA HDD jumper. They are about 2/3rds the size of a standard HDD jumper. I tried the local shops, Seagate (Ha!), a friend-of-a-friend etc etc.
> 
> Anyone got one to spare?



I have a bunch of jumpers, mainly from Seagate SCSI drives. They come in a number of sizes from minute (1.5mm high x 4mm wide), small (2mm x 4mm), medium (5mm x 3mm), regular (5mm x 5mm) to large (8mm x 5mm). Do you know which size you need? Measurements?

See attached image for above sizes.


----------

